# FF9 out



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

Firefox 9 is out

https://market.android.com/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5tb3ppbGxhLmZpcmVmb3giXQ..

Still at work so no time to try it; will download as soon as I get home!


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

thought it was gonna be final fantasy
xD


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Im pretty sure this should be in the "android apps discussion" section? its not really relevant to the HP Touchpad but for all android devices


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

still no flash support


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

It's laggy even on promo videos.


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought it was a Final Fantasy game too! I was so happy! Now I'm sad. lol


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

I feel teased...no FF9 haha but it's FF9


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

scrizz said:


> thought it was gonna be final fantasy
> xD


same here


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

Admittedly, I titled this thread poorly, because when i got back to the forum just now I also thought, "Final Fantasy 9 for Android? Awesome!" =\


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

lol it should have been "FFX9"


----------



## sdemmitt (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah me too!


----------

